# I guess I'm back



## Dyllan (Nov 11, 2019)

Hey everyone, I recently came back to VI, after months of silence, due to a combo of copious amounts of work, and massive mental health fluxuations. As a result, I'm reintroducing myself haha. How is everyone?


----------



## BassClef (Nov 11, 2019)

Welcome back... glad to hear that you are doing better.


----------



## Dyllan (Nov 11, 2019)

Still up and down, but stable. Ironically, a main cause was not having any musically inclined friends


----------

